# Best brush for applying highlighter??



## LydiaNichole (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi guys, 

       I was wondering if any of you have any recommendations on the best brushes to use for applying highlighter? (I have both powder and stick highlighters that I enjoy using). I prefer synthetic brushes. I do have the Sigma Sigmax line and really love it; but haven't found a brush out of there that really works with my bone structure when I'm highlighting. I bought a highlight brush off of BH cosmetics a while back, and while it's good, it's just "ok"; it just doesn't distribute product well on me. I'm hoping there's a better brush out there that will work for me! I would prefer more of a medium/smaller sized angled type brush (smaller than the large angled one in the Sigmax line; I LOVE that one for blush, but it's just way too large for highlighting on me). I feel like I have tons of brushes, but nothing that really works well on me for applying highlighter. Any suggestions on your favorite brushes??? Thanks in advance!

(I'm not brand-picky; I have brushes that range from ELF to Sigma).


----------



## smashinbeauty (Aug 6, 2012)

depends if you are using a liquid highlighter than a synthetic fluffier brush but if it's a powder than a small contour brush.. this is what works best for me


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 6, 2012)

I use a small angled blush brush.


----------



## KatieM12 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use a duo fiber stippling brush. Sigma makes a great stippling sigmax fiber brush. It really gets a great even amount where i want it.


----------



## studiomakeup (Aug 28, 2012)

The best tool for applying illuminators are your hands. When working on others I warm the product up and use the pad of my hand, right below your thumb.

When working on myself, warm the product up and use finger tips.

 It's those custom made tools that are amazing!


----------



## iGlamorBar (Aug 30, 2012)

I personally don't think there's a such thing as one brush for one purpose. Makeup artists multi-use many brushes all the time. It is true however that you can't use one brush for everything. For highlight I find that using a small stippling brush for liquid highlighters and even for powders works well. I'd also use a small angled brush or even a fan brush. Try a few and see what works best for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Xoxo.

Link deleted per TOS


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 19, 2013)

I love using Sigma's F35.


----------



## beautybytarab (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got the new Ecotools Deluxe Fan brush and I love it for applying highlighter!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of the answers! I really enjoy how nice and helpful so many on this website are! ðŸ˜Š I forgot to mention in my initial post that I like to mix up what I use as far as highlighters go (cream, liquid, powder). For cream and liquid I normally apply and blend with clean fingers, and can make it look flawless most of the time. I was mainly looking for the best way to apply powdered highlighters so they looked natural and flattering when I contour. Sometimes certain brushes seem to pack too much product on and accentuate pores, even when I use a light hand, so that's what I was having issues with. Since I've changed the brushes I was using, it's helped! I've been trying out small angled brushes from a few different brands like some of you suggested, and love the results so far! Thanks again for all of the helpful suggestions!


----------

